# fixed footer mit der Hauptseite scrollen lassen!



## FaTaL-eRoR (16. Mai 2005)

Hey, 
 ich habe einen mir einen footer gebastelt, der immer unten platziert ist. 
 code: 

 .footer 
 { 
 height:25px; 
 max-height:25px; 
 width:100%; 
 max-width:100%; 
 margin-left:0px; 
 margin-right:0px; 
 margin-bottom:0px; 
 position:absolute; 
 background-color:#FFFFFF; 
 bottom:0px; 
 left:0px; 
 z-index:10; 
 } 


 klappt alles auch wunderbar! 
 Ich möchte nur, dass der footer mit der Seite scrollt! z.Z. ist das so, dass sich der footer am Anfang ganz unten platziert. Sobald ich aber durch meine Seite scrolle, verändert sich die Position des footers nicht. Der Footer behält seine am Anfang eingenommene Position! 

 Wie bekomme ich das hin, dass der footer sich immer wenn die Seite gescrollt wird neu platziert? 

 Danke


----------



## ThLa (16. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ist es das, was du suchst?
http://jendryschik.de/wsdev/css/fixed/#positionierung
--
HTH


----------



## Maik (16. Mai 2005)

FaTaL-eRoR hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich habe einen mir einen footer gebastelt, der immer unten platziert ist.
> 
> z.Z. ist das so, dass sich der footer am Anfang ganz unten platziert. Sobald ich aber durch meine Seite scrolle, verändert sich die Position des footers nicht. Der Footer behält seine am Anfang eingenommene Position!


Habe deinen CSS-Code in einer HTML-Testseite incl. scrollfähigem Inhalt eingebaut und in folgenden Browsers getestet:

FireFox 1.0.2, IE 6, Mozilla 1.6, Netscape 7.0, Opera 7.23
Fazit: Alle Browser (ausser Opera) 'nehmen' den Footer beim Seitenscrollen mit.




			
				FaTaL-eRoR hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie bekomme ich das hin, dass der footer sich immer wenn die Seite gescrollt wird neu platziert?


Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, möchtest du den Footer am unteren Browserfenster-Rand fixieren, damit er beim Seitenscrollen stehen bleibt?


 stu nicholls | position:fixed; (fixed) 
 stu nicholls | 'Fixed' layout version 2


----------



## FaTaL-eRoR (17. Mai 2005)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten!

 "Ein fest positionierter Bereich scrollt nicht mit der Seite mit." - Der footer muss aber leider mitscrollen. Ich habe eine 50%-50% leiste die (je nach Browserauflösung) sich vergrösert oder verkleinert. Sie reicht von Header bis zum footer. 

 Ich hätte das gerne so: Wenn der User scrollt, soll die Seite komplett wie jede andere Seite scrollen. Sobald der User aber den Mauszeiger los lässt, soll sich der footer wieder neu ganz unten positionieren. ( Automatisch mit dem footer passt sich dann ja meine 50%-50% Leiste an.

 Ist dies irgendwie möglich? Ich weiß, dass ich mit scrollbaren Containern etc. arbeiten könnte, nur das passt alles nicht zum Design der Page. 

 Vielen Dank


----------



## Maik (17. Mai 2005)

Unter deiner _50%-50% Leiste_ kann ich mir nichts vorstellen, aber ich vermute, dass du JavaScript benötigst, um den Footer nach dem Scrollen wieder unten zu positionieren.

>>> cross-browser.com | X Floater Box


----------



## FaTaL-eRoR (19. Mai 2005)

Genau das ist das. Nur ich verstehe nicht wie ich das Umsetzen soll? Wo wird im Script der Inhalt des footers angegeben?

 Ich habe nicht viel Anhnung von JS. Könntest du evtl. eine Bsp. Datei basten, wo einfach nur der footer seine Position mitwechselt. --> Anhand eines Bsp. ist es für mich einfacher das Nachzuvollziehen und das für meine Zwecke umzufunktioneren.

 Vielen Dank

 FaTaL-eRoR


----------



## Maik (19. Mai 2005)

Die Demo-Seite von Michael Foster verweist doch auf die Variante X Floater Bar :suspekt:

Der Rest sollte mit etwas Eigeninitiative kein Problem sein, oder ;-]


----------



## FaTaL-eRoR (20. Mai 2005)

ja, ich habe es hinbekommen.

 Ich habe noch eine bitte. Ich habe Links eine menueseite die bis zum footer hinunterreichen soll. 
 Bis jetzt habe ich das auch mit CSS gemacht. Das Problem ist, das die größe, genauso wie beim footer, anfangs ausgerichtet wird und dann beim Scrollen aber leider so bleibt. Wie bekomme ich eine Leiste mit einer minnimallänge hin, die je nach "Scrollzustand" oder Browsergröße kleiner oder größer wird?

 Vielen Dank


----------



## C22 (20. Mai 2005)

wie hast du es denn jetzt gemacht? ich hab genau das gleiche Problem, danke.


----------



## FaTaL-eRoR (20. Mai 2005)

> wie hast du es denn jetzt gemacht? ich hab genau das gleiche Problem, danke


 
 Was meinst du? Welches Problem, mit dem Footer oder der Leiste?

 Weiß keiner einen Rat auf mein Problem?


----------



## C22 (20. Mai 2005)

ich meine das mit dem footer, bei mir läuft das jetzt auch aber nur im IE, beim Firefox rutscht der footer immer nach unten weg, aus dem window raus.... 

Weiß jemand woran das liegen könnte?

Zu deiner Leiste kann ich dir leider nicht helfen.

Edit: auch beim IE kommt der footer immer von oben ins window geflogen...    wohl doch nicht so ganz.


----------



## Maik (20. Mai 2005)

C22 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich meine das mit dem footer, bei mir läuft das jetzt auch aber nur im IE, beim Firefox rutscht der footer immer nach unten weg, aus dem window raus....


Seltsam, die beiden Demos @ _cross-browser.com_ funktionieren bei mir in allen installierten / getesteten Browsers: 
FireFox 1.0.2, IE 6.0, Mozilla 1.6, NN 7.0 und Opera 7.23

Vermutlich ist dir beim 'Script-Einbau' ein Fehler unterlaufen  :suspekt:


----------



## C22 (20. Mai 2005)

sehr seltsam, die Demo läuft bei mir auch in allen Browsern, und bei Copy and paste no time to waste gibts ja nicht viel falsch zu machen. Man muss ja nur die id des DIV ändern...


----------



## FaTaL-eRoR (20. Mai 2005)

... und weiß keiner eine Lösung für mein Problem?


----------



## Maik (20. Mai 2005)

C22 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und bei Copy and paste no time to waste gibts ja nicht viel falsch zu machen. Man muss ja nur die id des DIV ändern...


Dann poste doch mal bitte deinen Seiten-Quelltext.


----------

